# unable to log on



## Dave78 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am trying to log on to TUG and look at the resort reviews.  Everytime I type in my log in name and password I get the reply:

server error in '/' application
unable to validate data


Can anybody tell me how to fix this problem?


----------



## Keitht (Aug 11, 2007)

I've just logged in so either it isn't a general problem or it has been fixed.  Sorry I can't be more direct help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2007)

I also cannot reproduce the problem...try completely closing out of your browser window and opening up a new one to try to log in.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2007)

No problem loggin into the TUG Resort Database.


----------

